# Starting Upper Cut Woodworks



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Key Decisions, Goals, and Scoping*

So I've decided to turn my woodworking hobby into a woodworking business. When making this decision, I had to take a lot into consideration. I have a family, and a demanding (and rewarding) full-time job at Microsoft. So, here's some of the key decisions I've made to scope the business and the reasoning behind them.

*Focus on my family*
I have a great family that I love to spend time with. I'm not going to take on so many projects that I can't continue to spend time with them.

*Kick butt at my day job*
My full-time job at Microsoft is demanding, personally rewarding, and keeps the family financial boat afloat. I'm going to drive that career forward and work hard at it. Microsoft pays me more per hour than I can make woodworking. That's the nature of the market.

*Stay out of debt*
The idea behind starting this business is to gain the tax benefits, earn extra income, and set myself up with something I love to do when I finally retire. Getting shouldered with new debt is not part of the plan

*Choose the right projects & schedules*
I need to be very realistic about the projects I take on. Installing walnut wainscoting in a 10,000sf mansion is not going to fit. Too much on site work, too much material cost, too much paperwork (contractor's license, building permits). I'm more likely to build small pieces of furniture, that I can complete with my existing set of tools (or maybe a few new ones) at high quality, in my small shop

*Build new skills*
This business, and taking on real jobs, is going to force me to build some new skills in woodworking, but also business: I'll need to market my business to generate leads, design projects on the computer before investing time and materials in the shop, and run the business from a financial and legal perspective. From a woodworking perspective I'll need to estimate and price my work, find great suppliers, learn new techniques, and potentially subcontract out certain pieces to experts like carvers and turners.

*Build a business*
Some day I'll retire, and I hope that the business I am starting today is healthy and profitable when that day comes. To do this I need to find the right market segment: who am I building for, what do they want me to build, and how much will they pay?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Key Decisions, Goals, and Scoping*
> 
> So I've decided to turn my woodworking hobby into a woodworking business. When making this decision, I had to take a lot into consideration. I have a family, and a demanding (and rewarding) full-time job at Microsoft. So, here's some of the key decisions I've made to scope the business and the reasoning behind them.
> 
> ...


Matt, it sounds like you have a pretty good plan. It would be nice if you had the business developed and running when you retire so that you could get paid to spend time in the shop. I hope your plans work out as you have planned.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Key Decisions, Goals, and Scoping*
> 
> So I've decided to turn my woodworking hobby into a woodworking business. When making this decision, I had to take a lot into consideration. I have a family, and a demanding (and rewarding) full-time job at Microsoft. So, here's some of the key decisions I've made to scope the business and the reasoning behind them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Key Decisions, Goals, and Scoping*
> 
> So I've decided to turn my woodworking hobby into a woodworking business. When making this decision, I had to take a lot into consideration. I have a family, and a demanding (and rewarding) full-time job at Microsoft. So, here's some of the key decisions I've made to scope the business and the reasoning behind them.
> 
> ...


You plan sounds good Matt, family and staying out of debt are big ones.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Mechanics of Starting a New Business*

It's been very interesting opening this new business. It's not hard, but there are a lot of steps and pitfalls. Let me summarize what I've done so far, and some resources I've found valuable.

*StartupNation.com*
This is site that really got me thinking about starting my own business. Great podcasts, lots of resources, a helpful community, and a radio show.

*StartupDaddy.com*
Great audio podcast and website. Resources like the Home Business Startup Checklist guide you through the steps. I've found the advice clear and useful, and the presentation professional and inspiring.

Before I talk about the steps I went through, you should understand a few key things:


This is a home based business 
This is a part-time venture for now 
I have no employees 
I will not be borrowing money

Here are the steps I've taken so far:

Make a few key decisions. 
Pick a name, and make sure that name wasn't already in use. 
Choose the business type. I chose to form a Limited Liability Company (LLC). I used LegalZoom to do that for me. They also handled my IRS paperwork and working with the State of Washington to get my Business License. 
Register the domain name so I could setup a website, I used HostGator. 
Decide on the technology to build the website, I've chosen WordPress. 
Create a brand identity (logos, colors, taglines, etc.). I'm working with designers on 99designs. You can check on the logo ideas here please let me know what you think. 
Get a physical address (not a PO Box) for they company that is not my home address. All business correspondence goes there. I did this with the UPS Store. 
Get a bank account for the LLC and keep all finances separate. I opened mine with Wells Fargo because they are very close to the UPS Store and they integrate with QuickBooks.

Here are the things I need to do next:


Meet with a book-keeper or accountant to get my books setup and understand what I need to do as a business owner to keep the finances separate, pay taxes, and have the business pay me (when it makes money). 
Meet with a lawyer to understand who should own the tools I already have (me, or the LLC), how to insure them, licenses, permits, etc. 
Decide if I need a separate phone number for Upper Cut, and which 800 Service to use. I would love recommendations! 
Get business cards, and brochures. 
Potentially get magnetic signage for the truck. 
Build a network of customers, advisers, suppliers. 
Build more content for the website. 
Schedule time in the shop to build!

So far this has been fun, and I look forward to the next steps!


----------



## WWilson (Jan 5, 2010)

mgradwohl said:


> *The Mechanics of Starting a New Business*
> 
> It's been very interesting opening this new business. It's not hard, but there are a lot of steps and pitfalls. Let me summarize what I've done so far, and some resources I've found valuable.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

Awsome post. Thanks for the details. Hey what about Facebook? Have you leveraged your network there yet? If not you may want to explore what that can do for you. I would say twitter too but the jury is still out on that one for me. You may also want to think about joining your local chamber of commerce. They might be able to put you in touch with other local business who might need your services.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *The Mechanics of Starting a New Business*
> 
> It's been very interesting opening this new business. It's not hard, but there are a lot of steps and pitfalls. Let me summarize what I've done so far, and some resources I've found valuable.
> 
> ...


Hey WWilson,

Thanks for the comments. I am leveraging my network there, I over 1000 friends. One way I do this easily is that wordpress will publish a link to my blog posts on facebook and twitter automatically-kinda like lumberjocks (have I mentioned how much I love this site?).

I don't have enough followers on twitter to really make an impact, but that'll be just around the corner I hope.

I have also created a facebook page for the business.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Project Workflow and Documentation*

I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:


Customer contacts me, describes what they want, perhaps sends pictures. 
I discuss the project with the customer: needs & wants, budget, materials, finish, hardware, timelines, etc. 
I sit down a design the project in SketchUp, create an initial cutlist, and price things like hinges, knobs, and other hardware. 
I then write the project up, with the sketch and the estimate, into a document. 
The customer signs the document, provides half the payment, and I begin work. 
Upon delivery the customer pays the rest, signs that everything was delivered as promised. 
It's interesting to note that I am only billing the customer for step 5. If the customer doesn't sign on the dotted line, I'm out my design time.

There are some things i need to figure out here though:


What should I do if my estimate is way too low? 
What should I do when it's difficult to get the customer to pay? 
What should this document look like from a structure perspective, and what should the content be to make it legally binding without being too unfriendly? 
How do I incorporate customer visits and design change requests during the build (between steps 5 & 6)? 
What should the relationship with the customer be post-delivery: warranty, follow-up, etc.?

Potential customers: I'd love to know what you think of this process and how I can make it great for you.

Woodworking buddies: I'd also love to know your opinions on how to make this work from a business perspective. If you have sample documents that you're willing to share, email them to me.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Workflow and Documentation*
> 
> I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:
> 
> ...


#1 should be getting a license and bonding. In CA you need a contractors license. If you don't have the license you can get fined. You also don't get to file a mechanics lien. Your state may require a business license of some sort.

#2 Make sure you have a registered ficticious business name

#3 Insurance and workers comp

#4 A good contract. The contract should have the notice of cancellation, mechanics lien rights and law, your license #, warranty information, notice to change orders, down payment, progress payments, timeline, materials, description of work, additional fees explanation (for instance if you are requested to install handles or knobs but they are not available at time of installation a return trip charge will be charged), etc

#5 Get a seperate contract made for design. The contract should say something to the effect that you are charging X amount for the design, however, should they sign a contract with you the fee will be waived. If they choose a different contractor, the fee purchases the right to the design.

#6 Statement of completion

#7 Change order

#8 Payment schedule

You shouldn't charge 50% upfront then 50 % at the end. In fact it is illegal in california to take a down payment of more then 10% or $1000 whichever is less. However, if you take progress payments then you can continuously pay the bills. For instance on a $6,000, if I take $1,000 down on day 1, as well as $1,000 for progress payment for materials I will get $2000 the first day. Then I can have scheduled payments, say $2,000 in 7 days and $2,000 upon completion. That way I don't spend $3,000 right off the bat and have to hold my breath for the other $3,000. I will get $4,000 before the job is done. You could also say $1,000 upon completion of cabinetry, and then the Additional $1,000 upon completed install. That way you get $5000 before you even deliver the cabinets.

If it turns out that you bid to low you will know at the end of the job if you are making profit and loss statements for each job. Then the next job you will know to charge more. You can't up your price in the middle of the job because you decided you didn't charge enough. The only way to do that is with a change order if they add additional stuff.

Your relationship with the client should be completely open and honest. Even take progress pictures and keep them updated. Open communication is key too. If there is a general contractor make sure you communicate with him too, and that he has your drawings. This will ensure that things like plumbing and electrical are in the right place.

Make sure you have the customer sign YOUR drawings before you build anything. Don't assume they know what they are getting. This way you can take the drawings back and show them if something is wrong or overlooked. Make it their fault as well as yours. This way they will be more understanding when you ask them for additional funds should you need to make a change.

I'm sure I can go on and on, and I don't even know if I answered your question. I'm just rambling. LOL Good luck with your business venture.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Workflow and Documentation*
> 
> I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:
> 
> ...


I think it would be very helpful to know what types of projects you think you'll be taking on and the scope of the projects.

Based off your first posts, it sounds like what you're doing will be on a smaller scale and I wouldn't get too bogged down in the smaller details. A simple agreement that you and the client sign is more than sufficient. I'm a GC and every job I've done has been with a 2 page document. No problems yet (fingers crossed). Also, a 1 year warranty is pretty standard and makes people feel good.

Another important decision is how you will charge - are you charging a fixed price for the product? Are you giving the customer an initial estimate(range) and then charging on actual L&M basis? I would recommend that you spend a lot of time discussing item #2 in your work flow above before proceeding to #3 and 4. Steps 3 and 4 will take lots and lots of your time, which as you mentioned will be wasted if the Client doesn't sign on the dotted line.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Workflow and Documentation*
> 
> I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:
> 
> ...


Really good tips guys, I'm definately going to include your feedback and guidance in my Standard Operatiing Procedures


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Workflow and Documentation*
> 
> I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:
> 
> ...


I back the other guys and kolwdwrkr has the most thoroughly expressed thoughts that I completely back.

In Montana I can take as much as I want upfront. I have been taking 75% because the money flows out fast.

I take the final 25% on completion or progress payments depending on the size of the job.

My subs require 75% from me as well when they show up on the job.

75% insures that all the material and subs are paid and if I get left holding the bag I don't owe anybody any money, it just leaves my pockets light.


----------



## WWilson (Jan 5, 2010)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Workflow and Documentation*
> 
> I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:
> 
> ...


Hi Matt. Check out this book if you haven't already :*The Woodworker's Guide to Pricing Your Work* by Dan Ramsey. It's a quick read and pretty comprehensive. I am almost done with it and it brought up a lot of good points that I hadn't yet considered about how to price my projects. Let me know if you find it useful. Todd's suggestion is good because it won't leave you holding the bag if the customer changes their mind.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Workflow and Documentation*
> 
> I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:
> 
> ...


Just re-reading these comments, these are all very good, and thanks for the book recommendation!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Workflow and Documentation*
> 
> I imagine the workflow of a job will go like this:
> 
> ...


Keith covered it really well


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dedicating time to Woodworking*

I'm not sure this post will paste in correctly. Feel free to read the blog on my site.

One of the the things I've been figuring out is how to dedicate time to Upper Cut on a consistent basis. As I've mentioned before, I have a rewarding but demanding full-time job and a wonderful family that I like to spend time with. Even without a business, woodworking is something I enjoy, so I definitely want to set aside the time for it. So how do I make sure I dedicate enough time to the business in a healthy way?

*Step 1: Talk to the wife*
If your spouse is supportive of your hobby, they'll help problem solve this for you. Support comes in many flavors: from encouraging you to spend the time doing something you enjoy to actively participating in the shop. I don't think I'll get my wife in the shop, but having her support is great. She doesn't complain too much about my shop taking part of the garage, she's bought me tools as gifts (and done well), and she's asked for more projects - which means she likes what I've done so far. She's also showed off my work to friends, and asked me to build things for them as gifts. This appreciation for my work feels good and motivates me to do more. Over Christmas Break she actually said "we need to get you a dedicated shop!" So yes, I drew up my dream shop - I'll share that in a future post.

*Step 2: Find a shop buddy*
If you have someone to join you in the shop, that's sometimes better than working alone, depending on your personality. Two people working in a shop at the same time might get busy but it will also be friendly and helpful. Someone to bounce ideas off, someone to push you forward, and someone to help get those big pieces through the saw.

*Step 3: Be in the shop when you're not in the shop*
If you can't always be in the shop, you can be connected to your hobby and building your skills. There are great podcasts to enjoy during your commute or workout, and blogs to enjoy during your lunch hour. Stay connected with your hobby, stay up on the latest trends, tools, techniques, and materials, and get inspired! I listen to Wood Talk Online in the shop. Wacky, huh?

*Step 4: Create two lists and check them twice* 
Create two lists of things you need to get done in the shop: one is for projects, and the other is for maintenance. Assign a T-Shirt size representing the time investment for each task, and prioritize your lists. Anytime you get free time for the shop you will have a backlog of things to get done. You'll know when you last did your maintenance, and you'll spend your time wisely. I don't like to work on large projects in lots of little time slices, I'd rather fill those with the small projects and do the large projects in long stretches. It doesn't always work out, but the continuity of work helps me. For example, if I have three hours free on Wednesday night, I'll probably skip over my Priority 1 project, and go straight to Priority 2. I bet I can complete a pencil holder in three hours, especially because I know I have the stock ready, and I have already built quite a few. If I'm in maintenance mode I could just go in the shop and put away 10 things (thanks Wood Whisperer and Grandpa Olsen), or I could complete something from the maintenance list.

Priority Project Size 
1 Dresser for Mark L 
2 Pencil Holder for Grandma's birthday XS 
3 Cutting board for Auntie S

Maintenance Item Size Last Completed 
Annual Table Saw tune-up M 11/11/2008 
Annual Sharpen Planer Blades S 6/13/2009 
Periodic Wax Tools S 6/13/2009

So, how has this worked out for me? Well, I'm still working through the steps.

Step 1: My wife supports me turning Wednesday nights in to "shop nights" 
Step 2: My buddy Greg wants to join me 
Step 3: I'm already crazy about blogs and podcasts 
Step 4: I need to make my project lists and maintenance logs - when those are done I might publish them

How do you dedicate time in the shop, stay connected to your hobby, and maximize your time?


----------



## WWilson (Jan 5, 2010)

mgradwohl said:


> *Dedicating time to Woodworking*
> 
> I'm not sure this post will paste in correctly. Feel free to read the blog on my site.
> 
> ...


Great plan. I think the key is to ease in slowly. I am in an almost identical situation to you and finding (no making) time is the critical thing. If you can get at it consistenly then you can make some headway. I really like your prioritization / categorization of tasks. I never though about it but the T-shirt analogy is perfect because sometimes you only have an XS amount of time but if you have a list of XS things that need to get done you can maximize your shop time. Great posts. Keep up the good work!

-Will


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Dedicating time to Woodworking*
> 
> I'm not sure this post will paste in correctly. Feel free to read the blog on my site.
> 
> ...


Thanks WWilson-I have to say all these years of managing software teams (and not sucking at it) is paying off. Consistency is key though. I need to establish a rhythm of getting in the shop and getting things done!


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

mgradwohl said:


> *Dedicating time to Woodworking*
> 
> I'm not sure this post will paste in correctly. Feel free to read the blog on my site.
> 
> ...


i have no problem finding time to get into the workshop as i was made unemployed the problem i have is motavation so i make lists for everything and i use a whiteboard and marker for reminders also i keep visual aid's insight like a pic of a drum sander i would like or the house i would like to buy, it helps to keep me focused


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Creating an Identity for Upper Cut Woodworks*

There are many web sites that will tell you what you need to do to build your company identity. This post isn't a comprehensive summary of that, it's just my experience so far.

*Connecting with Customers (brains)*

If you read The Leader's Voice by Clarke and Crossland, you'll find out that for an important message to resonate with your audience, they have to hear it repetitively. But it's also best if it connects with their brain Emotionally, Symbolically, and Logically. I think the same may be true for a new Company Identity.

*The Name*

I feel like the name connects in these ways:


Uppercut like the punch: no I don't want customers to feel punched, but I do want them to feel like I'm going to approach their project with power and 'knock it out.' Symbolic.
Cut is obviously a woodworking term. Logical.
Uppercut will hopefully remind customers of upper crust. I want them to feel like they are getting the best. Emotional.

*The Symbol*

I'm currently working with designers on 99designs.com to finalize a logo symbol and logotype for the name. During that process, I made some decisions:

The first was about colors:


Upper in Green: friendly, safe, environmental, responsible, natural 
Cut in Silver/Grey: tool steel, hard, precise, sharp 
Woodworks in Brown: warm, natural, wood (appeals to the sense of smell and touch)

The next was about design goals:


I want it clean, with just the colors above. It must look good on a hat, shirt, hoody, business card, website, etc. It must look good black and white and grayscale. 
Sans Serif fonts, and something modern, fresh, clean, and not overused. 
I wanted not only a logotype (a treatment of the name) but a Logo Symbol to stand on it's own. 
The word "woodworks" has to be prominent enough so that potential customers aren't confused about what we do.

The decision on the symbol is going to be hard, there are a lot of great ideas. The symbol also conveys a message to the potential customer, and I need to think hard about what I'm trying to say with my symbol:


A saw blade might be logical, but scary 
A geometrical shape might look like a piece of woodworking, but might be a mental puzzle 
A human figure might be personal, but might be too complicated or busy 
A leaf might convey a responsibility to nature, but might make customers think we are a landscaping service

I'd love to hear what you think, the design is closed for submissions very soon, and then it's on to picking the final logo.

Check out the submissions here.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winning Logo + Project Backlog*

I finally picked a winning logo:



I also added a project backlog to list what projects I've been getting so far.

Boy, do I need build time!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Updated Shop Photos*

So the blog is updated with shop photos. It's just too hard to copy that here: I wish LJ supported standard blog authoring software so I could post my entries here easily.

Link to the Updated Shop Photos.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Updated Shop Photos*
> 
> So the blog is updated with shop photos. It's just too hard to copy that here: I wish LJ supported standard blog authoring software so I could post my entries here easily.
> 
> Link to the Updated Shop Photos.


It's trivially easy to add pictures… Just click on the "insert image" button and enter the url to your image.

Like this:










You can, via the same button enter a description or add a hyperlink. (Though these are optional, you can just click "OK" to continue on if you don't want these things.)


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

mgradwohl said:


> *Updated Shop Photos*
> 
> So the blog is updated with shop photos. It's just too hard to copy that here: I wish LJ supported standard blog authoring software so I could post my entries here easily.
> 
> Link to the Updated Shop Photos.


Wow that is a cool work bench!!! I love it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Updated Shop Photos*
> 
> So the blog is updated with shop photos. It's just too hard to copy that here: I wish LJ supported standard blog authoring software so I could post my entries here easily.
> 
> Link to the Updated Shop Photos.


Thats a super shop Matt and some good tools too.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Updated Shop Photos*
> 
> So the blog is updated with shop photos. It's just too hard to copy that here: I wish LJ supported standard blog authoring software so I could post my entries here easily.
> 
> Link to the Updated Shop Photos.


@Derek thanks man.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cool Old Tools*

I forgot about my Cool Old Tools blog post that never made it to LJ.

Link to Cool Old Tools.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Cool Old Tools*
> 
> I forgot about my Cool Old Tools blog post that never made it to LJ.
> 
> Link to Cool Old Tools.


Interesting tools


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Cool Old Tools*
> 
> I forgot about my Cool Old Tools blog post that never made it to LJ.
> 
> Link to Cool Old Tools.


@a1Jim do you know what some of those are?


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*More Logo Opinions*

A buddy was putting his business together, so I offered him even more advice based on my experience.

Link to More Logo Opinions.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*First Estimate Submitted to Customer for Thomas Walnut Dresser*

Hey jocks,

So submitted by first estimate to a customer today, and blogged about it.

Check it out here


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *First Estimate Submitted to Customer for Thomas Walnut Dresser*
> 
> Hey jocks,
> 
> ...


congrats on your first bid


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *First Estimate Submitted to Customer for Thomas Walnut Dresser*
> 
> Hey jocks,
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Your first bid! This is an important milestone for your business. Don't bother comparing your quality with West Elm stuff. Every time I do my math trying to check if my hobby is costing me too much I opt to just ignore their prices…..they are always cheaper than the ones I buid. But…what the heck! My pieces are of a better quality, build with more care to the details and I always learn from my mistakes…what more can you ask for!
Way to go UPPERCUTWORKS!!!!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *First Estimate Submitted to Customer for Thomas Walnut Dresser*
> 
> Hey jocks,
> 
> ...


@Tango thanks man! The job is done and the blog is cooking. I hope you visit, subscribe, and suggest topics!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Project Progress - Thomas Walnut Dresser*

I've started the first official project for Upper Cut, check it out here.

Yesterday I went into Seattle after lunch and picked up the materials at Crosscut Hardwoods. The guys there are helpful, and they did most of the labor when picking out the materials, loading them into my trolley and pushing that around, and loading them into my truck. When I got home I was on my own though, and I had a lot of heavy sheet goods to move into the garage myself.

This morning before everyone woke up I made pretty detailed cut lists in sketchup. I had done some on graph paper but I wanted to double check some things and think about the order of cutting. A little time thinking saves you a lotta time working. I noticed a part of the design that was a bit unclear, shot off an email to the customer, and got confirmation from them about which way to go.

My in-laws came over and made breakfast and then I made a short trip out to do some errands. I started in the shop at noon, it's now 3pm and I'm showered and sitting at the computer. Let's see how I did.

*Real Progress*

In the three hours in the shop today here's what I accomplished:


Back cut to rough width and height after best section picked out. 
Drawer box sides cut to final length, rough height, and stacked. 
Drawer box fronts and backa cut to rough height, not crosscut to final width, and stacked. 
Sides of carcass picked, matched, and cut to rough size. 
Top picked from best section and cut to rough size. 
Bottom cut to rough size. 
Drawer front piece picked and cut to rough size. 
Solid stock for trim and bottom frame rough dimensioned (ripped on bandsaw, face jointed, edge jointed, planed, cut to rough length). 
Shop cleanup.

*Breaking Down Sheets*
All the big 4' x 8' sheets are broken down. This is one of my least favorite parts. The sheets are big and heavy, hard to move by yourself, and unsafe to push through the table saw. So I put a piece of insulating foam on the garage floor and cut them down with the circular saw. When I have the sheets broken down, they are much easier to manage and push through the saw safely.

*Pictures*









These big hunks of walnut came as one piece. I've cut off the checked end, the end with the knot and twist. This will trim out the piece and be used to build the base.









This is how easy a checked end can split.









This is why you buy more material than you need. Wood is a natural product and there a pieces that you just can't use.









All cleaned up and ready to acclimate for a few days before final dimensioning. After ripping it on the bandsaw, cutting it down to rough lengths, face jointing, edge jointing, and planing the wood will move. The stresses that were exerted on it by the pieces I removed are now gone. It's been cut into two shorter pieces, and the knot which exerts stress is now gone. Moisture content will continue to drop, when I run this through the process again to get to final dimensions - it will be much less likely to move. Those chalk squiggles mean that face or side is flat and can be considered a reference face.









Here are the sides of the dresser. I love that they match, and I'm really glad I was aware of this during the cutdown of the sheets. When these pieces have a finish applied they will rock. The pieces for the top, back, and drawer fronts are behind.

Based on the time estimates in my last post, I feel like I'm on track or maybe a bit ahead.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Progress - Thomas Walnut Dresser*
> 
> I've started the first official project for Upper Cut, check it out here.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

I went to your link and looked at your post. You do a good job on the blog. I sure wish you would post the pictures here though. I really don't like following links to places I don't know and it's hard enough to look at all the posts here already. Think about it anyway.

Thanks,


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Progress - Thomas Walnut Dresser*
> 
> I've started the first official project for Upper Cut, check it out here.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, first thanks for the compliments.

I use Windows Live Writer to make my blog posts-it's like using Microsoft Word but hitting 'save to my blog.' I really wish I could use it here. To post here is more involved. It's not hard, it's just busy work. I'll think about it.

Update… Ok I did it. Not hard, just busy work. I wish lumberjocks supported Windows Live Writer.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Project Progress - Thomas Walnut Dresser*
> 
> I've started the first official project for Upper Cut, check it out here.
> 
> ...


Hey Matt, thanks for the post. I know how hard it is to even do a blog in the first place so I appreciate the duplication of effort. I think you'll get more traffic posting here than there and maybe that'll pay for the trouble. LOL. I just love looking at all the ways other people do things better than I do and blogs are the best way to do that. Not to mention how much I love walnut.

Thanks again,


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Router Dado Sled*

The blog post is here, and I've added some pieces below.

I got about 2 hours of shop time tonight. I was working alone so I wasn't going to try to push any big pieces through the saw. I need to cut the top, back, and bottom to their final sizes, and also rip the front into the strips that will make up the front for the drawers. I'll have to do that when I have help.

Knowing that I'll have to make some dados in the sides for the drawers, and knowing that I'll want those to fit the dust frames perfectly, I made a Router Dado Sled. Basically, I can set the cutting width of this to match the material thickness exactly, clamp it to the piece, and let the router do the work.









Here you can see the sled, from the bottom. One sled rail is fixed square to the cross rails with glue and screws. The other floats free in two grooves. You can see the grooves in the cross pieces that let me adjust the width. The knobs that lock in the floating sled rail are on the bottom so that they don't interfere with the router.









Set the sled face down on the workbench, and put a scrap piece of the material that will be going into the dado in it. Push the material against the fixed sled, and the free sled against the material, tighten the knobs. The Router Dado Sled is now set for your material.









Now turn the sled right side up, clamp it to your piece, and rout the dados. Probably best to minimize tear out by putting the back cross member up against the piece. I'm also going to check for square before making cuts, but this could also make angled cuts for shoe racks, louvers, etc.









ere you can see that the bolts for the knobs have flat oval heads. They are recessed so they won't get in the way, and I cut oval holes for them so they won't spin.

This sled will be used on this project to cut four dados, and I'm sure I'll use it on other projects. Now I need to get the perfect router bit for it.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

mgradwohl said:


> *Router Dado Sled*
> 
> The blog post is here, and I've added some pieces below.
> 
> ...


That jig is nice to have I built 1 a whilw back a little different style. And I also built one that is just a Tsquare that works good also. Nice job on the jig, i'm sure you will get lots of use from it..


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Router Dado Sled*
> 
> The blog post is here, and I've added some pieces below.
> 
> ...


@Eagle1 thanks a ton. the jig has been a lifesaver. Only change I would make is to build it out of better plywood like baltic birch or appleply.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Router Dado Sled*
> 
> The blog post is here, and I've added some pieces below.
> 
> ...


This jig will make sure your dados are dead on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thomas Walnut Dresser - Major Updates*

I haven't cross-posted the links from my blog here in over a month, sorry about that. I've made some major progress in that time, here you go!

The base pieces are ready to rock!

I built a gigantic crosscut sled I call The Beastmaster

The webframes are done! They were complicated because of asymmetrical drawer sizes.

I posted a project update after missing my delivery date. The customer is OK with the schedule change so far.

The thin strips for trimming out the Walnut ArmorCore plywood are done. Check out my technique.

I've started assembly and tackled a complicated 14 clamp glue up without a shop helper. That was nervewracking!

Let me know what you think-leave comments on my blog.
-Matt
Upper Cut Woodworks


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser - Major Updates*
> 
> I haven't cross-posted the links from my blog here in over a month, sorry about that. I've made some major progress in that time, here you go!
> 
> ...


Hi Matt, I looked at the web site and I like the unique look. It's easy to read and not hard to navigate. I'm curious about the purpose of the site though. I looked at the archives and noticed two things that interested me - the crosscut cell and the dado jig. I thought I would look for how to build and use them but was a little disappointed. I don't think I could build a crosscut sled like yours from the pictures. I could probably build a dado jig like yours but, I'm not sure how to use it without nicking it with my router when I use it. I guess I'm not sure how to use it. So, I guess I'm saying you must not be using the site as an instructional thing like most of the sites I visit therefore it must have another purpose and I'm not sure what it is. Is it to promote your business?

Regards,


----------



## Brian (Mar 16, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser - Major Updates*
> 
> I haven't cross-posted the links from my blog here in over a month, sorry about that. I've made some major progress in that time, here you go!
> 
> ...


Hey Matt,

Looks great man… did you really manage to take over the entire garage??? How did you do it?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser - Major Updates*
> 
> I haven't cross-posted the links from my blog here in over a month, sorry about that. I've made some major progress in that time, here you go!
> 
> ...


@OutPutter: the purpose of the main part of the site is to promote the business. The purpose of the Blog is to share experiences from starting the business and building the projects. The links I post here are to the blog posts, skipping the promotion part. I think I'll do some posts about building and using the dado router sled, and perhaps the crosscut sled too. My posts probably lack too much detail to be considered tutorials right now.

@Brian: I took over two out of three spaces in the garage, although right now I'm spread out to all three and hearing about it everyday. My contract with the wifey gives me two stalls, so I'm redesigning the shop to work better for me. When I need to build, I'll pull her car out and spread out the tools. When I'm done for the day I'll cleanup, compress things down into my space, and pull her car back in.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thomas Walnut Dresser - Major Construction is Done!*

Well I'm behind on this project and I'm working my butt off. The case is done, trimmed out, and sanded. The drawer boxes are built and installed. Getting the position just right for inset drawers and metal drawer slides, well, sucks. I am hoping to deliver this Sunday afternoon. I work my regular job 8-5, come home and get some time with the family, them I'm in the shop 8pm-midnight.

There are a lot of new blog entries about this project and woodworking over on my site Upper Cut Woodworks including pictures, so feel free to check it out. There are six new blog posts in April.

-Matt Gradwohl
Upper Cut Woodworks


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thomas Walnut Dresser: Dang those drawers look good! *

Thought you might like to see the progress tonight over at my blog.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser: Dang those drawers look good! *
> 
> Thought you might like to see the progress tonight over at my blog.


Nice work - great blog too!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser: Dang those drawers look good! *
> 
> Thought you might like to see the progress tonight over at my blog.


woodworm - thanks! I hope you continue to check it out. If you have any requests for blog topics let me know. I hope you subscribe.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser: Dang those drawers look good! *
> 
> Thought you might like to see the progress tonight over at my blog.


Matt
I've had virus problems following links . I don't know how others feel but I like to see the projects here.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thomas Walnut Dresser: Done and Delivered*

Well folks the first project for Upper Cut Woodworks is done and delivered. This marks the end of the blog series "Starting Upper Cut Woodworks."

The latest post with pictures of the final project are on my blog, here.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser: Done and Delivered*
> 
> Well folks the first project for Upper Cut Woodworks is done and delivered. This marks the end of the blog series "Starting Upper Cut Woodworks."
> 
> The latest post with pictures of the final project are on my blog, here.


nice! I'm not sure about the off centered handles, but that's because I tend to over-stuff drawers. When I do that, it puts extra stress on the handles, but that's my fault. Aesthetically, this is phenomenal. Great work!!!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Thomas Walnut Dresser: Done and Delivered*
> 
> Well folks the first project for Upper Cut Woodworks is done and delivered. This marks the end of the blog series "Starting Upper Cut Woodworks."
> 
> The latest post with pictures of the final project are on my blog, here.


Thanks HokieMojo - the offset handles and assymetry were requested by the customer. I like it!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

*Use and Care Guides*

When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?

Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


Very nice, well thought out document that conveys your sense of pride in your work.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


I can't see it. You have stuff in there that links to Facebook and Twitter… Those are filtered by our firewall…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


My pieces are grantee my pieces for life theirs or mine.
A care guide is fine but usually telling the customer the main things include keeping the piece out of direct sunlight and using a soft damp cloth to clean it and periodically using a good wax.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


I also give a lifetime guarantee on my boxes.
If its damaged in shipping by post office I will get the money back because I insure all my shipments and give them a brand new box of there choice.
I dont ship furniture I hand deliver it and I also give a lifetime with that.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


Very similar to what I have used in the past! For the smaller stuff (small boxes etc), I printed it on the back of my business cards.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


Good idea. I even learned a few things there on finishing. Thanks.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


Not so sure giving repair info is a good idea. Someone could cause a lot of damage attempting a repair, if they don't know what they re doing.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

mgradwohl said:


> *Use and Care Guides*
> 
> When you deliver a piece of furniture, do you also deliver a Use and Care Guide? What about a warranty?
> 
> Check out my Use and Care guide here, and let me know what you think! I'd also like your thoughts on warranties.


@Ger21 good point, perhaps it should say "repairs can be handled by contacting us" instead. You're right I don't want them trying to repair and then screwing up, and then asking me to fix for free because they messed up the repair. Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------

